# Which one of you guys did this!



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

Who wants to man up to this install.

There was very little light in the mechanical room.

I get to redo this next thursday. Some idiot cut out 140' of 1.5" copper pipe to replace a 100 gallon heater. I guess they figured they would cash out on some copper pipe and replace all the hotwater and recirculation piping with PVC of course all the male adapters leak.

Getting asbestos removed this week and replacing storage tank with new insulated storage tank.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There's so little light, I can't see nothin at all....

Now I see it.....wasn't me....


----------



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

fixed


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wasn't there a recent post bragging on a haul to the scrap yard?:whistling2:

Wait, I remember now...I saw the stolen copper in Lead Ingots shop photo!:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It wasn't Themaster....

He uses Rain or Shine.....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that PVC or cpvc


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats nasty*

that is pretty bad.... 

am I mistaken.....I thought you are not supposed to use PVC on hot lines like that... especially on commercial hot liness ???


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> that is pretty bad....
> 
> am I mistaken.....I thought you are not supposed to use PVC on hot lines like that... especially on commercial hot liness ???


Wouldn't PVC Become brittle and break with all the heat?


----------



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> Is that PVC or cpvc


PVC it is. 15 unit apartment complex. Fun part is it has to be done in one day. There is about 140' of PVC that needs removed.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Hero Plumber said:


> PVC it is. 15 unit apartment complex. Fun part is it has to be done in one day. There is about 140' of PVC that needs removed.


Does it all have to be done in one day or do you just have one day you can have the water off? If it's the latter, I'm sure you could hang a bunch of copper on day one and come back day two to make the tie-ins.





Paul


----------



## Hero Plumber (Sep 2, 2010)

unfortunatly i am putting in a new storage tank, new pumps and relocating storage tank. There will be 4 of us there one day. Seeing how my phone will ring 20-25 times on that day. Ceilings are 10 ft too. Plus a day to drop off everything and check fittings, dope nipples, soldier female adapters, Hang a little pipe,etc.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*leaning tower a plg gak !!!*



Hero Plumber said:


> Who wants to man up to this install.
> 
> There was very little light in the mechanical room.
> 
> ...


 simply horrible!


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

I saw one recently where the dude had taken out the old brass and had plumbed the crawl space with 1/2" PVC -- in a twelve-unit apartment house!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the phone always rings like that*



Hero Plumber said:


> unfortunatly i am putting in a new storage tank, new pumps and relocating storage tank. There will be 4 of us there one day. Seeing how my phone will ring 20-25 times on that day. Ceilings are 10 ft too. Plus a day to drop off everything and check fittings, dope nipples, soldier female adapters, Hang a little pipe,etc.


 

Who was the dumbass that did it anyway??? Possibly some maintaince man that lived in one of the apartments for a few years???



that seems to be the way it works... 
you go on the Normandy Invasion with 4 other guys to help get it done, and all hell breaks loose on a dozen other beach fronts....:laughing::laughing: Have fun


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Wasn't there a recent post bragging on a haul to the scrap yard?:whistling2:
> 
> Wait, I remember now...I saw the stolen copper in Lead Ingots shop photo!:laughing:


MOSTLY stolen, get it right.:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It was probably Project84. We could have asked him, if Ron hadn't kicked him out. Definatly hammered s#%t.


----------

